# Racing Chair...



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2011)

Just bought one of these to go with my G27 steering wheel..







CAN NOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you considered purchasing an actual car?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Have you considered purchasing an actual car?



Yeah, that only does 14MPG though


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2011)

You could probably improve that by taking the seats out.


----------



## bmd (Nov 11, 2011)

Want!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

Gaming sesh at Kanda's!


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2011)

Jealous.

That is all.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Gaming sesh at Kanda's!



It's coming from Sardinia!! Will be delivered on Thursday.. but yeah, if you want


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

What does it do?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> What does it do?



I already have the steering wheel, pedals and gearstick. The chair mounts them all, nicely. Instead of putting it up and taking it down on a little unstable table in the lounge... doesn't go down well with the Mrs.. isn't as playable either.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 11, 2011)

How much does that set-up cost?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2011)

Posho. 

http://www.playseat.com/shop/


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> How much does that set-up cost?



It was on a deal, £329. Fortunately, my Mrs, her sister, my best friend all put in some money for my birthday, so cost to me is £80. Not on a deal.. about £450 (excluding the wheel etc, which was a Xmas present last year)


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Posho.
> 
> http://www.playseat.com/shop/



Bore off...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

If you play a lot of racing games and have the cash 

Can you use them between machines or when you change do you have to buy new ones?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2011)

quote="Kanda, post: 10630831"]It was on a deal, £329. Fortunately, my Mrs, her sister, my best friend all put in some money for my birthday, so cost to me is £80. Not on a deal.. about £450 (excluding the wheel etc, which was a Xmas present last year)[/quote]
So next year...





[


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

That really is fucking sweet, I don't play racing games enough to justify the cost but if I did...


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you play Skyrim with it?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> If you play a lot of racing games and have the cash
> 
> Can you use them between machines or when you change do you have to buy new ones?



It's PS3 exclusive but there is a 3rd party adapter that will make it work with Xbox. (FORZA!!!!)

To be fair, playing those sort of games normally is ok. Pop the steering wheel setup in and even my female friends want to get involved... we do Time Trials etc.. it's good fun.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Can you play Skyrim with it?



Can you ride dragons?

No, probably not


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It's PS3 exclusive but there is a 3rd party adapter that will make it work with Xbox. (FORZA!!!!)
> 
> To be fair, playing those sort of games normally is ok. Pop the steering wheel setup in and even my female friends want to get involved... we do Time Trials etc.. it's good fun.


Go on, get your internal sexist out.

Most of my male mates won't play against me as I thrash them - this is one of the reasons I don't really play games anymore.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> quote="Kanda, post: 10630831"]It was on a deal, £329. Fortunately, my Mrs, her sister, my best friend all put in some money for my birthday, so cost to me is £80. Not on a deal.. about £450 (excluding the wheel etc, which was a Xmas present last year)


So next year...





[[/quote]

I used to work for Sega.. I used to have a free run of AMD in New Malden... (that's where they had the showroom and repaired those ^^


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Go on, get your internal sexist out.
> 
> Most of my male mates won't play against me as I thrash them - this is one of the reasons I don't really play games anymore.



There is always someone better then you on the internet


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Go on, get your internal sexist out.
> 
> Most of my male mates won't play against me as I thrash them - this is one of the reasons I don't really play games anymore.



What internal sexist? Is that a potato on your shoulder??


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Who remembers these...always thought it would be very cool to have one at home


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Who remembers these...always thought it would be very cool to have one at home



Obvs I do  Remember that is.. not have one at home!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

It was all down hill for arcade games after that.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2011)

I remember my mum not letting me play Dragon's Lair, and having to play Tron or Ms Pac-Man instead age 5. By 7 I was hustling Uni students at pinball and Asteroids.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Nah, downhill after this:






 That was amazing! I nearly acquired one!!!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I remember my mum not letting me play Dragon's Lair, and having to play Tron or Ms Pac-Man instead age 5. By 7 I was hustling Uni students at pinball and Asteroids.



I have Dragons Lair DVD.... Works on any DVD player...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

That would be a very cool thing to have in your living room.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Nah, downhill after this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that brings back memories...20pence a go...


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> That would be a very cool thing to have in your living room.



I got overruled...  Still trying to persuade for this:


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Man that brings back memories...20pence a go...


saw someone play 1 game of that for a few hours at arcade in our town once 
loved that machine


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish there was a home version of that Sniper Scope arcade game


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I got overruled...  Still trying to persuade for this:


(((Frogger)))


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> (((Frogger)))



Zaxxon!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> saw someone play 1 game of that for a few hours at arcade in our town once
> loved that machine



Yeah I've seen it clocked too. Man I fucking love this thread, so many memories being sparked!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Golden Axe was on of my faves, was in the leisure centre at school... and Gauntlet!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yeah GA was great!


----------



## dilberto (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFCRh-anfRg&feature=related


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Golden Axe was on of my faves, was in the leisure centre at school... and Gauntlet!



Gaunlet and Double Dragon ate a lot of my pocket money  

Regards the chair. It looks nice and all but how many hours a week do you sit around playing driving games?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 13, 2011)

thread fail 

i was expecting one of these


----------



## Kanda (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Regards the chair. It looks nice and all but how many hours a week do you sit around playing driving games?



Quite a few more now!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Quite a few more now!!



 

Not a big shock. I have played on the wheels before and found them shit. Technology has no doubt moved on. Are you going to get a racing suit too??


----------



## Kanda (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not a big shock. I have played on the wheels before and found them shit. Technology has no doubt moved on. Are you going to get a racing suit too??



This one was made to partner Gran Turismo 5. It was good fun when bolted to a coffee table but it all still moved around a bit (pedals keep getting pushed further away as you get carried away breaking etc), having none of that movement should make it even better  The force feedback also gives you a decent sense of what the car is doing, goes light over hills etc...

No, no racing suit


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Then again I guess your mrs wouldn't be best pleased if you started wetting yourself in the living room for verisimilitude.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> This one was made to partner Gran Turismo 5. It was good fun when bolted to a coffee table but it all still moved around a bit (pedals keep getting pushed further away as you get carried away breaking etc), having none of that movement should make it even better  The force feedback also gives you a decent sense of what the car is doing, goes light over hills etc...
> 
> No, no racing suit



I was hoping that you have powerful fans blowing in your face while ripping off visors.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> This one was made to partner Gran Turismo 5. It was good fun when bolted to a coffee table but it all still moved around a bit (pedals keep getting pushed further away as you get carried away breaking etc), having none of that movement should make it even better  The force feedback also gives you a decent sense of what the car is doing, *goes light over hills* etc...
> 
> No, no racing suit




Humanity invents antigrav only to waste it on a gaming chair...?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Humanity invents antigrav only to waste it on a gaming chair...?



 The steering is lighter... have you never had that when going over the crest of a hill in a car??


----------



## Kanda (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was hoping that you have powerful fans blowing in your face while ripping off visors.



Good idea!!


----------

